# Gun Lube and Grease



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

I use Ballistol as cleaner and general lube. Lubriplate 105 on slides, locking blocks etc. For heavy duty barrel cleaning a large bottle of Hoppes #9 that I've had forever. What do you use?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh God, prepare for loads of replies....

I'm big on Froglube, if it's put on correctly. First choice on my ARs, inside barrels, inside 1911s. If used correctly and consistently, clean up is a few patches and a few Q-Tips. Sadly, most of the people who don't like it, don't use it correctly. 

Hoppes #9 for barrels w/o Froglube. It'll do copper too if you use it right.

Degrease: Gun Scrubber - not brake cleaner which leaves a residue that Gun Scrubber doesn't.

For trigger actions where I can't get the FL in; G96 and an air compressor to blow out the excess and dirt. 

Final wipe down, inside barrels, general rust prevention and inside magazines: Barricade (be sure to read the directions)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ballistol, mostly. Sometimes, a little Breakfree CLP. And G.I. "yellow glop" for the Garand's op-rod and bolt.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

one of my favorit e topics -- leaves me either happy with what I do --or very confused

I gave up grease as it causes more problems than it is worth(not sure what I will do with the greases I bought early on)

I have some Rand clp or for heavy cleaning break free clp

clean up the mess

then I apply a light coat of oil-- I use MC 2300(milcomm) or super lube multi synthetic(liquid--but sometimes I use an aerosol version when I check my guns befor e range time--if they are dry) or slip 2000--it works for me--no ftf, fte or other issues related to gun cleaning anyway

hope this helps

Rob


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Browning Midas grease or Montana X-treme if grease is needed. Breakfree CLP or RemOil if a light oiling is needed.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I use Break Free CLP...That's all my pistol needs.


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Ballistol on most, then hoppes in barrels, & very slightly (apply with pick) grease rails with high-temp gear goob for final touch...cheap & works 4me


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow, I must be weird! I have found that for a general handgun lube 3-in-1 works quite well and unlike WD40 will not gum up over long periods of time, Not too thin, not to heavy, readily available (I use it on my precision measuring tools too) and doesn't carry the extra $$$ from a dedicated firearm cleaning/lubrication product. My Garand gets 3-in-1 and Lubriplate. For over 55 years of taking care of my guns these have consistently worked quite well.

For cleaning I have used a variety of products from Ballistol, Hoppes, etc., to my own version of Ed's Red (mineral spirits, kerosene, Marvel's mystery Oil or ATF and for my shotguns some acetone). I found out long ago there are many firearms products that work quite well, but there are also products not labeled as dedicated firearms products (lubes, cleaners, etc.) that work just as good as the "Gun Stuff"...


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like break free CPL. Maybe a dab of grease on things that slide. I usually don't get to carried away with cleaning , 5minutes worth. Every once in awhile I give them a good cleaning. A couple special things I have found is using a lead removal cloth to get the black stains off a stainless revolver cylinder, don't use on bluing it will remove it. I had a muzzle brake that was really bad gunked up. I tried just about everything soaked in this soaked in that. I then soaked it in CLR it dissolves carbon like nothing I had ever seen 20 min soak turned it all to goo. Be careful what you use it on it can ruin stuff it's not a gun cleaner but boy does it work on carbon.


----------

